# nestting bowl for pigeons



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

hello...another quick question...9 inch nesting bowl ? ok..dollar store dog dish..but from pics might work just as well..any advice ..thank you in advance....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anything that does not tip and can hold two squabs will do. the only thing to look after in non made for pigeon bowls is a slick bottom, if the plastic is slick it needs a layer of all natrual clay cat litter on the bottom and perhaps pine curls on top for the them to build a nest on. I found if your nest box can accomondate them, kitten litter boxes from the dollar general work well with pine curls on the bottom. also some birds don't even need a nest bowl, I have used a brick say 9 inches or so from the back wall of the nest box and the small end of brick on the side wall of the nest box, then you can put some pine shavings/curls or pine needles or hay in the square space/room the brick makes between it and the back wall of the nest box, that is cheap and pretty simple. you only have to scrape a brick at some point when you clean the box, and you dont have to clean a bowl or kitten litter box.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

dog dish has some straw and pine shavings....in it...but good idea withe the brick...i'll see how it goes..


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Breeding now?*

Is it really a good idea to breed pigeons now, as we head into winter?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lefty07 said:


> Is it really a good idea to breed pigeons now, as we head into winter?


very true, esp in Canada.

from your other thread your boxes are too small so, start over and make them larger boxes and go from there.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

confused..did research on many sightes...2 feet by one foot the same as a guy down the road owned pigeons for 45 years..???each pair has 2 feet by 1 foot with partition wall(with doorway) and 9 inch nesting bowl...one heater and 2 heat lamps enclosed in shop...with 7 foot by 5 foot fly around area..???


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

Here in Ont same weather as you. Make sure coop is dry & draft free with fresh dry air. Fresh house temp water twice a day to regulate body temp & good quality feed. Pigeons will squat on there feet & tuck head under wing butts to help on cold nights. Only need heat if planning on breeding in cold weather.
__________________quote from ross howard from another thread...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon whisperer said:


> confused..did research on many sightes...2 feet by one foot the same as a guy down the road owned pigeons for 45 years..???each pair has 2 feet by 1 foot with partition wall(with doorway) and 9 inch nesting bowl...one heater and 2 heat lamps enclosed in shop...with 7 foot by 5 foot fly around area..???


Im sorry, I read 12x12 in the other posts.


----------

